# Fledgling- Mourning Dove - Park Slope, Brooklyn



## cathbe (Feb 19, 2004)

Hi. Just now I was out for a walk and encountered a baby/fledgling mourning dove on the steps of a brownstone. I left her some pigeon seed, which she tried to eat, but I think the seeds are too big for her. I'm not certain if she can fly and I assume the mom will come back for her but I'm not sure what to do. She was also cleaning herself which I thought was a sign she was a little older. I am going out of town for two days and need advice! What do I do? Do I leave her there and hope she can fly and the mom will come for her? Do I try to find someone to hel p out?

Thanks for any advice. 

Cathryn.


----------



## dano7 (Feb 10, 2004)

We would need more information for a definitive reccomendation, but if the bird allows you to pick it up then it needs picking up, an examination, to be made comfortable and cared for. If you get the bird we can get the process going so please don't delay and thanks for helping.


----------



## cathbe (Feb 19, 2004)

Hi thanks for your response. I have helped rehab older pigeons but I am not as familiar with baby pigeons and mourning doves. If she is cleaning herself and can flutter her wings a bit and can try to pick up food, does that give any indication how far along she is? Her feathers are pretty filled in - there's no 'bald' spots. 

My concern is interfering with the mother. If the mother will come back and 'get' her. The other thing is, if I bring her in, how often does she need to be fed? I have a pigeon that I am looking after also. To get her to a rehabber is going to be difficult since I am going out of town - I can try.

Thanks.

Cathryn.


----------



## dano7 (Feb 10, 2004)

My reasoning is that if she is fully feathered she is not likely to see her mother again and she should not be letting you pick her up. She ight have hit a window or recieved some other trauma or there could be a health issue. It is unfortunate you are going away because you have experience and could get to the bottom of this. Again, if you can pick up a fully feathered bird, it needs picking up. 

If she eats seeds you may introduce some wild bird seeds which are smaller and more palatable for a dove, but you should quarantine the newby from your bird.

[This message has been edited by dano7 (edited April 08, 2004).]


----------



## cathbe (Feb 19, 2004)

Thank you. I don't know if she's fully feathered - she just has a lot of feathers - but you're right she could be injured. She seems really small. perhaps I could bring her to an avian vet? that is what another rehabber not in the area just suggested. thanks for helping me to think this through. Cathryn.


----------



## Karen 210773 (Mar 17, 2004)

what sort of area are you in cathryn? Do you know of avain vet who is local to you? - Karen


----------



## Karen 210773 (Mar 17, 2004)

Sorry had so much going on this end, just noticed your in Brooklyn







Sorry was going to offer to pick up, but think your a bit too far from me







Thank you for taking the time to help this little one. All the very best to you. - Karen


----------



## cathbe (Feb 19, 2004)

Hi, I'm in Park Slope, Brooklyn, and I do know an avian vet. My question is what will happen once I bring the bird there? Do I pay to 'board' her for a few days? I understand doves are protected by federal law but what does that mean, as far as when you bring them in to an avian vet? Thank you!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Cathryn .. thank you for helping the young dove. Most likely it had just fledged and left the nest. I think the big question at this point is whether the youngster is capable of eating and drinking on its own. If not, the vet will have to be prepared to hand feed it. If you can locate a permitted wildlife rehabilitator to take the bird, I think that would be the best thing.

Terry


----------



## cathbe (Feb 19, 2004)

Hi, I went back and the bird can do small flights. She was trying to eat some millet I put down. So would she still need her mom's food? I only have a limited # of hours to figure this out so... I'm starting to get worried. She flew a little flight away from me so I don't think I can get her on my own and I'm not sure she'll move enough away from the spot to get food. It may be that she's only a few days away from being able to fly big flights. ?? But I don't know!


----------



## Karen 210773 (Mar 17, 2004)

Really not sure if fledging or injured? The dove could be flying in few day's providing there is no injury. Good news that the dove is eating millet, I would gently open the beak and put single garden pea sized amounts of bread into it. (Only suggest bread because easier than seeds and fills more of a gap). But the bird can not be raised for long time on this, just for day or two won't hurt it's to keep her going till she decides to eat alone. The dove will shake the head to get rid of it should it not want to feed, but if hungry she should naturally swallow it. I would give her a reasonable amount preferably until she shakes it out of her beak should she not want anymore. If you feel the bird is becoming stressed by you opening the beak leave for some time to calm down in a warm enclosed area. I would do this every few hours and leave overnight, try to be confident by opening the beak or you will cause the bird to become stressed. Don't forget leave food in at all times, and I would spread the food on the floor of container she is in as most birds prefer to pick from floor and dislike bowls especially if silver in colour as they can see their shadows/reflection in them and won't go near them. Good luck and well done. - Karen


----------



## dano7 (Feb 10, 2004)

In an ideal world, the dove needs to be caught, given a physical by a sympathetic avian vet, nurtered, weened and released. 

If that is not possible, maybe you have a friend who could just keep the bird inside in a large box with food and clean water for a few days. I say this because from your discription the dove could be only a short time from self sufficiency (if there is no medical condition). But it is still vulnerable for this short period and that is the problem. You need to catch it to keep it safe from terrestrial predators at this critical juncture--maybe just a day or two. Sorry this came up at a bad time; I know you will do what is possible.


----------



## cathbe (Feb 19, 2004)

Hi, thanks! Yes, I had to make a quick decision. She moved into a decent spot and i have someone checking on her and leaving her food. I'll be back late Saty and I have to hope for the best at this moment! THANK YOU THO'. I understand all the concerns and did make the best decision at the moment. Thx. Cathryn.


----------



## Karen 210773 (Mar 17, 2004)

Sorry I didn't read right, thought you had already had the Dove in your home. If you could keep us posted upon your return would be great. Fingers crossed. Thanks again - Karen


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2004)

Hi

I want to point out that Cathryn didn't say she picked up the dove.

Al

[This message has been edited by AlStreit (edited April 09, 2004).]


----------



## pigeoncare (Apr 8, 2004)

Cathbe,
The bird left the nest prematurely and fell or flew to the ground. The fact that it is in the same spot means that it is not really capable of being independent and still needs parenting. By leaving the bird on the ground, it is open to predation. What should be done is to pick up the bird, call the Zoo for the name of a licensed rehabilitator and bring it over.
If you missed this one, you didn't know but for the next time, never leave a bird like this on the ground.


----------



## pigeoncare (Apr 8, 2004)

Cathbe,
Incidentally, you never mentioned anything about water. If it isn't too late, make sure that this bird gets some.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2004)

Was it for sure on the ground too soon? 

I'm speaking from just general knowledge of birds, so i could be wrong, but i think the fact that this dove could fly means it should be left alone. 

Anyway, Cathryn, are you back? Did your friend catch the bird? Is it still around?

Al


----------



## cathbe (Feb 19, 2004)

Hi Al and everyone,

My friend went by Friday morning and the bird was in the same area hopping about and very happy when he brought some food by. The bird was able to do small flights and actually must have flown up about 2 feet to get over this little gate to the area where she was. I do think she was okay. My friend went by late Friday night and again Saturday morning and the bird was not there but he did leave some food. I went also yesterday(Sunday) morning and did not see the bird. I think she may have gotten out a few days too early or another rehabber said there is a period where dove parents kind of force the fledgling to survive on his or her own. I think this one was at the point where she was almost ready to be on her own. Of course, it's always hard in these situations to make these decisions! We did the best we can. I'll still look around the area for her just in case. The water was a good idea, although it was raining alot on Thursday. I did leave a little container of water where she last was, in case she shows up there, but just yesterday. I'm hoping for the best... Thanks for everyone's words & wisdom. On another rehabber site and the rehabbers there also thought the dove would be okay. One was posting about how the parents actually force the dove 'out of the nest' (i.e., away from the parents) by distancing themselves and making the birds 'make it' on their own. Obviously if she hadn't been able to fly that would have been a different story. In fact, from when I first saw her Thursday early afternoon (where she was just sitting on some brownstone steps and when I put my hand near her to offer food she barely moved... hence my original concern) to later Thursday afternoon, she was moving around quite a bit. These are always hard decisions but I'm hoping this was an 'okay' one. Thanks again for everyone's thoughts, concerns and feedback and also wondering what happened! Cathryn.


----------

